# 2425 Farm Pro, what should the compression be?



## fivestring (Jan 27, 2011)

I have the 285 motor and I am thinking I have a blown head gasket. While flushing the cooling system I filled it with water and let it run to circulate all the junk out. I noticed some white exhaust smoke after adding coolant to the system instead of plain water.

It did get overheated last summer once and I had been having trouble keeping coolant in the darn thing, it kept pushing it out the cap. Now I'm thinking I have a bit of compression making it's way into the cooling system. I just got the radiator rodded out and all cleaned up so the cooling system should be good to go.

Anyone know what the compression readings should be for this motor?

And if someone has the torque specs for the head and manifold bolts would be helpful.


----------

